# Mantas and Vaida frogroom



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello guys 
Decided to make this topic, as its pretty hard all the time to find right topic for each specie  . 

So lets fun beggins  Hope you enjoy photos and we will have small chat  .

Frogs doing very well,very bold, and love each other.
Really enjoying looking at them,as they dont mind at all, specialy when eating








Male


Female


One of baby:


Ranitomeya variablis Southern



Leucomelas, our favorite frogs forever


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice photos Mantas :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## Risberg (Aug 8, 2012)

Very nice! : victory:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you guys  

Today I made cutting growin box from propogator  picked up some oak leaves , so will make some cuttings )) . And hopefully in late evening will post more pics.


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello everybody ))

Some new pics:


----------



## toonboymc71 (Dec 15, 2014)

Beauties


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks 

Also new pics made today by phone:
All set up:

My Favorite corner of vivarium, all so green,moss just love to be there,same as _Marcgravia and Panama ficus _



Thanks for viewing. 


aslo bonus picture:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Some new pictures of frogs:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello ladies and gentelmans 
Few photos of tanks and frogs:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Pair of Oopgaha Pumilio Esperanza

Ranitomeya Jeberos


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Stunning!





Orlex said:


> [URL=http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx78/Orlauskas/2015-04-12%2014.03.47_zpsdsms4wra.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx78/Orlauskas/2015-04-12%2014.02.35_zpsbqqlquty.jpg]image[/URL]
> Pair of Oopgaha Pumilio Esperanza
> [URL=http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx78/Orlauskas/2015-04-12%2020.17.00_zps1gvyqe1r.jpg]image[/URL]
> ...


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you John,also I wanted to show you something for long time,but didnt find chance  .
Its how Arcadia JD 13w enchanted colours of bromeliads  .
Photo before JD and after using JD : 
2014.09.20

2014.04.12


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

do you know what, even after the hundreds of similar images that I have seen I still have to say WOW. Jungle Dawn is just so powerful with targeted energy for plants.

Now the 22watt is here we will see even more 

thanks!!!

such a great image. I will share this one

john





Orlex said:


> Thank you John,also I wanted to show you something for long time,but didnt find chance  .
> Its how Arcadia JD 13w enchanted colours of bromeliads  .
> Photo before JD and after using JD :
> 2014.09.20
> ...


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you  always feel free to share my photos  just add Mantas and Vaida poison dart frog room page on Facebook for more photos  !
Next step to Arcadia is 90cm led jd  !!!


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Dendrobates Tinctorius Azureus life story  :


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Couple new pics:


----------



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely pics


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello everybody 
So lets update frog room topic 

Azureus started breeding again after 6 months brake I think 

GOT SOME NEW FROGS 
Excidobates mysteriosus

Tinctorius Citronella

Topped up Oophaga Pumilio Valle de agua group 


and got new racking system with tanks, for rearing purposes,qt and temporary housing  one viv missing in photo,but its there. Working on LED system what I instaling now  .


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello guys and girls 
More updated pictures 
Dendrobates Tinctorius Female:



Dendrobates Tinctorius Male



Excidobates mysteriosus


Oophaga Pumilio Valle de Agua


Oophaga Pumilio Cayo de Agua private time


----------

